# Need some info on barn and barnyard setup



## brandon327 (Aug 26, 2013)

We currently have a few show goats for the kids but we want to get into the breeding side of it. What kind of setup do we need as far as shelter and barnyard? We have a 24x24 barn that I just built.












the door in the center back goes outside to the pen area.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice barn!

You would need a separate area for a buck. I would have a door going to the outside right from the pens. Have at least 2 fenced areas so one could be for bucks and other for does. Make sure you have an area that could be a birthing area and make multiple stalls if you have does giving birth at the same time. The birthing stalls could be made with materials that you could put up and take down so you can use the area for other things.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! Great job!

Definitely removable kidding "jugs" as they are called - typically 5'x5' for one doe to kid and bond with her kids for 2 or so days. 

Also - hay storage! And it makes life quite a bit easier if you can fill hay racks and feed grain from outside the pens rather than having to walk in with food.

Lastly - do you mind me asking how long your barn took to build and what it cost you? Did you use a kit or buy the materials yourself? I've been planning our pole barn for months now! Did you put any material on the ground as a base? (compacted gravel etc?) It doesn't look like you used pre-made trusses for the roof - you just put taller pole in the center instead? You would laugh if you saw the pole building book I read and all the sketches that have resulted... It should take less time to build then I've spent planning.


----------



## brandon327 (Aug 26, 2013)

For the barn info look a few threads down at the one titled new barn. It is full of pictures from beginning to end. It has a 8x 24 hay loft. It was not a kit it was a design like I want as I go. Everything is just standard lumber from the hardware store in town. I leveled the site with red clay dirt. I still have a little drainage work to do around the barn when it dries up some. One side if the barns has a wash rack to bath the show kids and shave them prior to show and a 6x8 feed room. That side is all concrete. The rest is a dirt floor. Once I get the inside like a want I will probally put shaving everywhere there is dirt.


----------

